# Happy Birthday Elmo



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Meet Elmo, he's a Rose Comb Bantam and he will be 12 yrs. old this month.

Elmo started out his life as an Easter chick. His first family found him soft, sweet and cuddly... for the first month, when they realized that they couldn't properly care for him. They found out about us through the grape vine, thats when Elmo came into our lives. 
Dear old Elmo has lived longer than his wife, 3 daughters and a son(his childern were killed by a mink). 
On warm summer days if you listen closely you can hear his soft scratchy crow, to me hearing this is like listening to angels sing.
We will celebrate his big day with his favorite treat, soft wheat bread, and sing him Happy Birthday. 
I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Elmo!
I had an Emmet who started out as an Emma, or so I hoped. He was a wonderful Rooster and I enjoyed him very much. Because he was a fryer, his heart gave out when he was 2 1/2 years old. He was one big gentle 19 pound sweet heart, always intimidated by the hens. I'm glad your Easter chick has had such a long, wonderful life. 
Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Elmo*! Robin, that is so sweet of you to post those cute pics! He looks so happy, too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A HANDSOME GUY!!

*HAPPY BIRD - DAY, ELMO AND MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!*

    

Love and Hugs from

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robin, you tell Elmo that he is one gorgeous little bantam. Golly, 12 years old. I had no idea chickens would live that long.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Hatchday, Elmo! You are a most handsome fellow! Here's hoping you have many, many more hatchdays!

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Elmo says...*

Elmo and I want to Thank all who have been nice enough to wish him a Happy Birthday. 

Elmo has informed me that he also plans to stick around to watch over his flock.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing handsome Elmo a very Happy Birthday!!

Big birthday kissies to him,

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

happy birthday !!!!! I have a black hen he would love!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday to a stunning rooster. ELMO. LOVE that name......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Elmo!*

You are one gorgeous hunk!!!


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday Dear Elmo, Happy Birthday to you!*

*Many More on chanel four, Scooby on chanel two, Bruce Almighty on chanel 90, The old lady on chanel 80!*


I hope you have many more years to come, Elmo!!!


----------

